# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  MCDD Multiple Complex Developmental Disorder - Artikel

## Luuss0404

*MCCD*

*Wat is MCDD?*
MCDD is een ontwikkelingsstoornis waarbij kinderen moeite hebben om met hun gevoelens om te gaan en moeite hebben met het onderscheid tussen fantasie en werkelijkheid.

*Hoe wordt MCDD ook wel genoemd?*
MCDD is een afkorting en staat voor multiple complex developmental disorder. De term multiple geeft aan dat er problemen zijn op meerdere gebieden. De term complex geeft aan dat het om een complex probleem gaat. De term developmental betekent ontwikkeling en de term disorder betekent aandoening.

*Hoe vaak komt MCDD voor bij kinderen?*
Het is nog niet goed bekend hoe vaak MCDD voorkomt bij kinderen. De diagnose MCDD wordt ook pas sinds enkele jaren gesteld bij kinderen.

*Bij wie komt MCDD voor?*
Meestal wordt al op peuter/kleuterleeftijd duidelijk dat kinderen met MCDD zich anders ontwikkelen dan hun leeftijdsgenoten. De eerste klachten ontstaan in elk geval voor de leeftijd van 6 jaar. Zowel jongens als meisjes kunnen MCDD krijgen.

*Wat is de oorzaak van MCDD?*
Niet precies bekend
De oorzaak van MCDD is niet precies bekend. Waarschijnlijk gaat het om een samenspel van verschillende factoren. Zowel erfelijke factoren als de omstandigheden waarin een kind opgroeit dragen hier aan bij.
-Informatieverwerking
De hersenen krijgen voortdurend allerlei prikkels aangeboden. We horen iets, zien iets anders, ruiken weer iets anders en voelen tegelijkertijd. Als we ons van al deze prikkels tegelijkertijd bewust zouden worden, zou dit heel onprettig en vermoeiend zijn. De hersenen regelen daarom dat niet alle prikkels geregistreerd worden en zorgen er voor dat je alleen bewust wordt van de prikkel die op dat moment belangrijk is. De hersenen werken dus als een soort filter. Bij kinderen met MCDD werkt deze filter minder goed. Hierdoor worden kinderen
helemaal overspoeld door allerlei prikkels tegelijkertijd. Dit voelt heel onprettig en is erg vermoeiend. Kinderen raken hierdoor gemakkelijk angstig of boos.
-Gedachten
Kinderen met MCDD hebben vaak fantasierijke gedachten. Ze zien niet goed het verschil tussen hun fantasieën en de werkelijkheid. Beide lopen door elkaar heen.

*PDDNOS*
MCDD is verwant aan PDDNOS, veel kinderen MCDD hebben vroeger de diagnose PDDNOS gekregen. De diagnose MCDD wordt ook pas sinds enkele jaren gesteld. Bij PDDNOS ontstaan de problemen met contact maken met andere kinderen en volwassenen op de voorgrond. Bij kinderen met MCDD staan de problemen met het verwerken van prikkels
en emoties op de voorgrond. Kinderen met PDDNOS hebben veel moeite met fanatasie-spel, kinderen met MCDD maken juist veel fantasiespel maar weten niet goed het verschil met de werkelijkheid.

*Wat zijn de symptomen van MCDD?*
De symptonen van MCDD zijn te verdelen in drie groepen:
1. Stoornissen in de regulatie van affecten (angst en agressie: angst schiet door in paniek en boosheid in woede).
* intense angst of gespannenheid.
* vreesachtigheid of fobie meestal voor ongebruikelijke situaties of voorwerpen.
* paniekaanvallen of periodes van gedragsmatige terugval met driftbuien/woedeaanvallen.
* stemmingsschommelingen
* frequente oninvoelbare, bizarre angstreacties.

2. Stoornissen in de gevoeligheid voor sociale signalen en stoornissen in het sociale gedrag in relatie tot leeftijdsgenoten en volwassenen.
* sociale desinteresse, vermijden van sociale contacten of grenzeloze contactname, ondanks aanwezige sociale vaardigheden.
* ontbreken van bestendige relaties met leeftijdsgenoten.
* aanklampende haat-liefderelaties met name met volwassenen (met name de ouders).
* diep gebrek aan empathie en het vermogen om zich te verplaatsen in de gedachtes en gevoelens van anderen.

3. Stoornissen van het denken (hak op de tak springen, bizarre fantasieën)
* onlogische gedachtegang of plotseling onnavolgbare gedachtesprongen zoals magisch denken en neologismen (dat zijn nieuwe woorden/zinnen/uitdrukkingen of nieuwe betekenis van een woord/zin/uitdrukking bv. pimpen, graaitaksen doemdenken)
* verwarring tussen fantasie en werkelijkheid.
* gemakkelijk verward raken
* overwaardige gedachten (grootheidsideeën, verhoogde achterdocht)

Variatie; Er bestaat een grote variatie in de ernst en hoeveelheid symptomen die kinderen met MCDD hebben.

Moeite met gevoelens; Kinderen met MCDD hebben moeite om om te gaan met hun gevoelens. Ze worden vaak helemaal overspoeld door hun gevoelens en vinden het heel moeilijk om hun gevoelens te
relativeren. Wanneer kinderen met MCDD bang zijn, zijn ze vaak meteen heel erg bang. Ze vinden het dan heel moeilijk om die angst weer kwijt te raken. Wanneer kinderen boos zijn, zijn ze heel erg boos.

Angst; Kinderen met MCDD zijn vaak erg angstig. Ze zijn vaak gespannen en bang om weer in een vervelende situatie te komen die meer angst oproept. Het is voor volwassenen niet altijd goed
in te voelen waar kinderen met MCDD nu bang voor zijn. Kinderen kunnen angstig raken van bepaalde voorwerpen en situaties die voor de meeste kinderen geen angst oproepen. De angst kan ineens erg toenemen zonder dat voor volwassenen duidelijk is, waarom dit gebeurt en overgaan in intense angst en paniek. Kinderen kunnen niet bereikbaar meer zijn en door hun paniek in een woedeaanval terecht komen.

Fantasie; Fantasiespel is heel normaal op de kinderleeftijd, het is ook goed voor de ontwikkeling. Kinderen met MCDD kunnen veel moeite hebben om de fantasiewereld los te zien van de werkelijkheid. Fantasiewereld en werkelijkheid lopen door elkaar heen. Kinderen kunnen zich echt een prinses of een ridder voelen en snappen niet dat anderen dat niet zo zien. Ze kunnen erg bang zijn voor een spook dat hen achtervolgt, zowel overdag als ’s nachts. Deze angst kunnen ze dan niet kwijt raken.

Gedachten; Het is voor volwassenen vaak moeilijk om te snappen hoe kinderen met MCDD denken. Hun gedachten lijken van de hak op de tak te springen.

Moeite in complexe situaties; Kinderen met MCDD hebben moeite met situaties waarin er meerdere dingen tegelijk van hen verwacht wordt. In een een-op-een situatie kunnen ze de situatie wel aan. Maar wanneer er meerdere mensen en kinderen om hen heen zijn wordt het al snel te veel. Daardoor kunnen ze plotseling heel boos of heel bang worden, zonder dat de mensen in de omgeving begrijpen waarom dit is.

Alleen zijn; Veel kinderen met MCDD vinden het prettig om alleen te zijn. Ze kunnen zich zelf goed vermaken en voelen zich dan niet angstig. Kinderen met MCDD kunnen wel samen spelen met andere kinderen. Ze zoeken vaak vriendjes waar ze zich veilig bij voelen. Dan gaat het samenspelen ook heel goed. Soms hebben raken kinderen ook helemaal in de ban van iemand anders en willen ze daar juist voortdurend bij in de buurt zijn.

Gevoelens van anderen; Kinderen met MCDD hebben er moeite mee om na te gaan welke gevoelens andere mensen ervaren. Ze vinden het moeilijk om aan te voelen dat een ander bang, verdrietig, boos of blij
is. Ze worden al erg in beslag genomen door hun eigen gevoelens.

Stemmetjes in het hoofd; Sommige kinderen met MCDD horen stemmetjes in hun hoofd of hebben het gevoel dat er mannetjes in hun hoofd zitten die hen opdrachten geven wat ze moeten doen.

Veiligheid; Kinderen met MCDD voelen zich niet snel veilig in een drukke omgeving. Vaak hebben ze de veiligheid van een volwassene nodig, om zich wel veilig te voelen. Kinderen met MCDD hangen daardoor veel meer aan hun ouders. Ze hebben er moeite mee om van hun ouders gescheiden te worden, omdat ze zich dan heel onveilig en angstig voelen.

Zie vervolg
(Bron; kinderneurlogie.eu en orthopedagodiek.nl)

----------


## Luuss0404

Vervolg artikel

* Hoe wordt de diagnose MCDD gesteld?*
Verhaal
De diagnose MCDD kan gesteld worden aan de hand van beschrijving van het gedrag van een kind door de ouders, verzorgers of leerkrachten. Dit in combinatie van observatie van het gedrag van het kind is voldoende om de diagnose MCDD te stellen.

Kinder-en jeugdpsychiater
De diagnose MCDD wordt gesteld door de kinder-en jeugdpsychiater. De kinderneuroloog speelt geen duidelijke rol bij het stellen van de diagnose MCDD.

Criteria
Binnen de kinder-en jeugdpsychiatrie zijn criteria opgesteld wanneer er gesproken mag worden van een bepaalde aandoening. Voor MCDD zijn deze criteria nog niet eenduidig opgesteld. Ook staat MCDD nog niet in het boekje van de kinder-en jeugdpsychiatrie de DSM-IV vermeldt.

*Hoe wordt MCDD behandeld?*
Geen genezing
Er bestaat geen behandeling of medicijn die MCDD kan genezen. De behandeling is er op gericht om kinderen zo goed mogelijk om te laten gaan met MCDD.

Omgeving
Kinderen met MCDD hebben baat bij een veilige omgeving om op te groeien. Ze hebben volwassenen nodig die hen op een veilige manier, dus niet met harde hand, grenzen aanleren en tegelijk aangeven dat ze toch veel van het kind houden. Dit vraagt vaak veel van de volwassenen die een kind met MCDD begeleiden.

Regelmaat
Kinderen met MCDD hebben behoefte aan regelmaat en voorspelbaarheid. Dit geeft veiligheid en duidelijkheid. Soms kan het handig zijn het programma van de dag aan te geven met behulp van plaatjes, zodat het voor een kind duidelijk is wat er die dag gaat gebeuren.

Benoemen van emoties
Kinderen met MCDD hebben moeite om om te gaan met hun emoties. Het is belangrijk dat ouders en andere verzorgenden proberen te zien welke emotie er bij het kind speelt. Deze emoties kan dan benoemd worden en er kan aangegeven worden hoe het kind hiermee om kan
gaan. Zo moeten kinderen met MCDD heel bewust leren hoe ze kunnen omgaan met emoties. Dit gaat niet vanzelf zoals het bij kinderen zonder MCDD gaat. Ik zie dat je boos bent. Je bent boos omdat..... Je mag even boos zijn. Zullen we samen kijken hoe we...........

Positief gedrag belonen
Kinderen met MCDD hebben vaak weinig zelfvertrouwen. Het is belangrijk om kinderen met MCDD regelmatig complimentjes te geven voor iets wat ze heel goed gedaan hebben, ook al is dat iets kleins. Het krijgen van complimentjes is goed voor het zelfvertrouwen.

Vooruitzien
Ouders en verzorgenden van kinderen met MCDD zijn vaak voortdurend bezig met het vooruitzien en proberen situaties die angst oproepen gedoseerd aan te bieden. Een feestje wordt van te voren doorgesproken.

Logeren
Vaak draait het hele gezin om het kind met MCDD. De hele dag wordt gepland, situaties die angst oproepen worden zo veel mogelijk goed voorbereid en goed gepland. Dit legt een zware druk op ouders en op de rest van het gezin. Het kan daarom goed zijn om af en toe het kind
met MCDD te laten logeren bij een vertrouwd persoon en samen als ouders en/of met de andere kinderen iets te ondernemen.

Medicijnen
Wanneer kinderen met MCDD erg veel last hebben van angst en deze angst een negatieve invloed heeft op het welbevinden van het kind, kunnen medicijnen tegen angst nuttig zijn. Medicijnen die gebruikt worden zijn Busperon ®, Risperdal ®, Inderal ®, depakine ® en
tegretol ®.

Therapie
Kinderen met MCDD hebben baat bij gedragstherapie waarin ze leren om hun gevoelens te uiten en leren aan te voelen wat de gevoelens zijn van andere mensen. In de therapie leren ze ook hoe ze zich moeten gedragen en hoe ze om kunnen gaan met hun eigen boosheid en
frustratie. Groepstherapie met meerdere kinderen met MCDD kan ook heel effectief zijn.

Ondersteuning van de ouders
Het hebben van een kind met MCDD vraagt heel veel van de opvoedingskwaliteiten van de ouders. Zij moeten sterk in hun schoenen staan. Vaak ervaren ouders en andere kinderen in het gezin veel angst en verdriet. Het is belangrijk dat ouders ondersteund worden. Ondersteuning kan gegeven worden door bureau Jeugdzorg, door orthopedagogen, psychologen of maatschappelijk werkenden.

Contact met andere ouders
Via de patiëntenvereniging Balans of door het plaatsen van een oproepje op het forum van deze site kunnen ouders in contact komen met andere ouders die een kind hebben met MCDD.

*Wat betekent het hebben van MCDD voor de toekomst?*
Blijvend probleem
MCDD is een blijvend probleem waar kinderen ook op volwassen leeftijd last van blijven houden. Door een consequente en liefdevolle opvoeding kunnen kinderen handvaten krijgen hoe ze met hun gevoelens kunnen omgaan. Wanneer kinderen de juiste keuzes maken, kunnen ze prima een zelfstandig leven lijden, wanneer ze rekening houden met hun kwetsbaarheid.

Puberteit
De puberteit is een periode waarin er veel veranderd in het leven van een kind. Dit vraagt veel van een kind. Voor een kind met MCDD is dit ook een erg spannende periode. Een deel van de kinderen kan als gevolg van de puberteit dusdanig angstig en achterdochtig worden dat er een psychose ontstaat.

Schizofrenie
Een klein deel van de kinderen met MCDD krijgt op volwassen leeftijd schizofrenie.

Borderline
Een klein deel van de kinderen met MCDD heeft op volwassen leeftijd last van borderline persoonlijkheid.

*Hebben broertjes en zusjes een vergrote kans om ook MCDD te krijgen?*
Bij het ontstaan van MCDD spelen verschillende factoren een rol. Het gaat hierbij zowel om erfelijke factoren als factoren uit de omgeving van het kind. Broertjes en zusjes hebben daarom een licht vergrote kans om ook MCDD te krijgen.

*Links*
www.balansdigitaal.nl (vereniging voor ouders met leer-en gedragsproblemen)

*Referenties*
1. Multiple complex developmental disorder delineated from PDD-NOS de Bruin EI, de Nijs PF, Verheij F, Hartman CA, Ferdinand RF. J Autism Dev Disord. 200;37:1181-91.
2. A controlled study of formal thought disorder in children with autism and multiple complex developmental disorders. van der Gaag RJ, Caplan R, van Engeland H, Loman F, Buitelaar JK. J Child Adolesc Psychopharmacol. 2005;15:465-76.

Laatst bijgewerkt: 7 augustus 2009
Auteur: J.H. Schieving

Bron; Kinderneurologie.eu

----------

